# Costco - Theme Park Tickets



## kapear (Oct 10, 2008)

Does the Costco in FL sell theme park tickets? I know in CO we are able to buy Disneyland tickets and sometimes Sea World tickets at our local Costco. Our local grocery store also sells 3 day Disneyland tickets.  I wish they sold Disneyworld tickets. I know I can buy them at the park but would rather buy them in advance if possible. (I've done undercover tourist in the past but wasn't on the ball this trip.)Thank you.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 11, 2008)

Try going to the Travel section on Costco.com.  They often have discount theme park tickets for sale.

Failing that, tunnel down on the Costco website Locations section to find warehouses in Florida. Their phone numbers will be listed.  Give one or two of them a call and tell them what you're after.  They should be able to tell you if they have anything you'd want.

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## emilyT (Sep 8, 2012)

I do know that they sell theme park tickets but I am not sure if it is available all the time. If you are looking for cheap tickets, I can suggest for you to visit this site, they sell discounted disneyland tickets. They are legitimate and they sell it very cheap. They have hopper tickets as well at a reasonable price.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 8, 2012)

emilyT said:


> I do know that they sell theme park tickets but I am not sure if it is available all the time. If you are looking for cheap tickets, I can suggest for you to visit this site, they sell discounted disneyland tickets. They are legitimate and they sell it very cheap. They have hopper tickets as well at a reasonable price.




Emily, welcome to TUG!  Your comments are appreciated, but note the date on this thread - it's four years old.  

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 8, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> Emily, welcome to TUG!  Your comments are appreciated, but note the date on this thread - it's four years old.
> 
> Dave



Given the registration date, my guess is that this old thread was brought back by a spammer.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 8, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Given the registration date, my guess is that this old thread was brought back by a spammer.



My reaction too.

On Trip Advisor, we call it "One Post Wonders" or "First-timers".  Almost always, they show up to give a glowing review as their first post; although sometimes they arrive with flame throwers.  

More often than not, they find a thread via some Google search and then spam away with their favorable recommendations.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 8, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> My reaction too.
> 
> On Trip Advisor, we call it "One Post Wonders" or "First-timers".  Almost always, they show up to give a glowing review as their first post; although sometimes they arrive with flame throwers.
> 
> More often than not, they find a thread via some Google search and then spam away with their favorable recommendations.




I figured it may be that way, but then I figured this is TUG, where reality isn't really the same reality as in the real world.  Really.  :hysterical: 

Dave


----------

